# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Tìm chốn bình yên nơi Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm - du lịch Đà Lạt

## hantt.163

_Khi đã quá ngột ngạt, mệt mỏi trong cuộc sống nơi phồn hoa đô thị, muốn tìm một nơi tĩnh lặng, trong lành để nghỉ dưỡng trong ít ngày mà lại không muốn phải lo toan về những chuyến du lịch thì cửa chùa là nơi lý tưởng để bạn tìm đến._


Ở Tp Đà Lạt, có một ngôi chùa mà mọi người thường gọi là Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm Đà Lạt luôn mở rộng cửa cho những ai muốn đến hưởng một không gian thanh tịnh chốn cửa phật sau những phút giây căng thẳng trong cuộc sống.


Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm là thiền viện thuộc dòng Trúc Lâm Yên Tử chi nhánh thành phố Đà Lạt.Thiền viện cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt 5 km, nằm trên núi Phụng Hoàng, phía trên Hồ Tuyền Lâm. Đây không chỉ là thiền viện lớn nhất Lâm Đồng mà còn là điểm tham quan hấp dẫn của du khách trong và ngoài nước.


Nằm yên bình trong một không gian đẹp như tranh vẽ. Không khí vùng cao nguyên này khiến bạn có cảm giác được thư giãn ngay lập tức. Nhà chùa không mở dịch vụ ăn nghỉ, nhưng nếu bạn có ý muốn được nghỉ lại vài ngày, nhà chùa sẽ không từ chối. Và dĩ nhiên, bạn sẽ được sống những ngày ở chùa giống như các nhà tu hành. Sớm tối nghe chuông, đọc kinh Phật và ăn những bữa cơm đạm bạc. Chính những điều đó sẽ khiến bạn cảm thấy thú vị và khỏe hơn. Những lúc đông nhất, thiền viện có hàng ngàn tăng ni, phật tử đến theo học về thiền.


Ngoài những lúc tham gia các thời khoá sinh hoạt của thiền viện, những lúc rảnh rỗi bạn có thể đắm chìm trong vườn hoa của chùa do chính các tăng ni trong chùa tự tay trồng. Vườn hoa có nhiều loại hoa lạ, có cả các giống hoa được thầy trụ trì mang từ khắp nơi trên thế giới về ươm trồng, nổi tiếng nhất là giống: sim tím, bông gòn Úc, phù dung...

Không chỉ có Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, ở Đà Lạt còn có nhiều ngôi chùa để bạn tìm đến xin nghỉ dưỡng như Tu Viện Bát Nhã, chùa Đại Giác…Ngoài việc thăm cảnh chùa, bạn có thể ra ngoài, để khám phá cuộc sống và con người xung quanh.
Nguồn: dulichvietnam
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* -*Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lạt* - *tour du lich Da Lat*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lạt* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## hieunt

Nhìn thật trang nghiêm và yên tĩnh

----------


## andynguyen

Các Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm nhìn thường na ná nhau nhỉ. Mình đã đi TVTL Cái Bàu, Yên Tử, Tây Thiên... Đa số là thấy hơi giống nhau..

----------


## thientai206

Tam Đảo cũng có 1 thiền viện trúc lâm, đẹp và thanh tịnh

----------

